# Easy-to-open non-resident UK Savings accounts (not fixed term or Ulster Bank)?



## bemmi (17 May 2011)

I'd like a UK savings account with easy access to funds (not fixed term) that will be "safe" from any ROI currency switch should it occur.  I can't travel to Germany or France to open an account (my language skills aren't up to it either).  I'm not keen on Belgium (Keytrade) as I get the impression it's not in a much better place than we are.  I don't want offshore or non-EU accounts because of poor bank guarantees and tax implications.

I've contacted some UK banks but they won't deal with non-residents (unless its via their offshore arm).  Ulster Bank in Newry is a possibility but other threads have questioned its protection from ROI.  Halifax only offers fixed term accounts to non-residents as far as I can gather.  Barclay Wealth International is all I've found so far to match my criteria.  Has anyone else opened an account in the UK recently (Euro or Sterling) that would fit the bill?   Travel to NI/UK for the day is a possibility if necessary.

I am actually a UK citizen but that doesn't seem to help me much - no address back home, other than parents' so wouldn't have utility bills etc.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest105 (17 May 2011)

Ask your parents to put your name on one of their utility bills then head over with your passport and open an account with any one of the high street banks.


----------



## Lightning (17 May 2011)

Many NI banks will accept ROI proof of address.


----------



## Ravima (17 May 2011)

Whats wrong with Barclays? they are fairly large and did not need any govt assistance to get out of trouble.


----------



## dec1892 (17 May 2011)

CiaranT said:


> Many NI banks will accept ROI proof of address.


 
Hi Ciaran,

Which NI banks accept ROI proof of address?

Also, will they have euro accounts or would it have to be in GBP?

Thanks,
dec1892


----------



## ardmacha (17 May 2011)

There is an existing thread here in NI banks, all of the regular ones can help with sterling accounts. 

You may have concerns with Ulster Bank, but any A/C will be under the UK deposit insurance and unless you have more than that you can't go far wrong, other than delay perhaps, unless you have more than €100k.


----------



## bemmi (18 May 2011)

Was happy with Ulster Bank until these threads (can't work out how to link them - sorry!):

Options if Ireland has to leave the euro
Will Government take deposits?



> Ulster bank's T&Cs state 'non exclusive jurisdiction' of Northern Ireland, so I'd avoid them.





> On the Ulster Bank non-exclusive jurisdiction thing. They acknowledge that other courts can be used at times, but they're not clear on how these other courts can be used., or who by. They have nothing further to say, so I'd avoid them.


(both by same poster)

Am also happy with Barclays but want to spread risk over 2 banks.

Hence looking for specifics on UK banks offering non-fixed term accounts to non-residents.  Others I heard of were Halifax, but that was for fixed term accounts.


----------



## oreillycavan (18 May 2011)

I just opened a savings account with Halifax Enniskillen today. They seem very reasonable and were very helpful. The only catch is that I cant touch the money for 6 months. They couldn't fill me in on how tax works with me living in ROI. I'm not sure on what to do.


----------



## cork (19 May 2011)

Do NI bans  have euro accounts or would it have to be in GBP?


----------



## JoeB (19 May 2011)

Hi Bemmi

I made those comments about the 'non-exclusive' jurisdiction thing. That is what the terms say, and it is unusual.

But I may have been unfair on Ulster bank. The term is..
_(iv) *The laws of Northern Ireland apply to the contract between you and us*. The law which
we take as the basis for establishing relations with you prior to the conclusion of the
contract is the law of Northern Ireland. The courts of Northern Ireland shall have* nonexclusive
jurisdiction* over any disputes arising between you and us that are not resolved
by other means._

end term.

So the laws of N.I do apply, as stated in the first sentence. The second sentence also refers to laws of N.I.

The third sentence is seperate to the two previous, and qualifies the use of a non-NI court, 'in the event of a dispute not settled in another way'. So the courts of southern ireland could be used, if someone from the republic starts a case in the republic, and the judge agrees to accept jurisdiction. Ulster bank say that this is to benefit consumers, who might not want to travel to NI to a court case... so Ulster bank will agree to a case in another jurisdiction, if they have branches in that other jurisdiction. So perhaps Ireland, north and south, and the UK, but not Nigeria or North Korea. 

But Nigeria and North Korea aren't ruled out, and the additional explanations given to me aren't actually in the terms.

But the terms do state clearly that 'the laws of NI apply... full stop'. So I'd be happy enough now actually with that. But a further clarification from Ulster bank, .. that they will only attend court cases in another jurisduiction if that case is instigated by the customer.. and that Ulster bank themselves will never begin proceedings in a different jurisdiction to NI.. that further clarification would be useful, and it isn't contained in the terms, but informally that's how they describe the terms. In court they might give a different intrepretation,.. which is why recording phone calls is so important. (The additional info was given to me in a phone call, and they probably expect that I haven't recorded it, I gave no indication of doing so, and intend the recording for 'private use' only, but nothing kinky)


So to be fair on Ulster Bank, .. I think they'r ok, but make up your own mind!

Cheers


----------

